# S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha



## topgear (May 14, 2014)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha - is a S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl mod released on Apr 25, 2014. No you don't need the original game as It's a standalone full free game for all veteran stalkers to enjoy.



> Have you ever dreamt about playing the old, forgotten S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ?
> 
> 
> We were amazed by GSC's work when they released the first S.T.A.L.K.E.R. screenshots in 2002. The old design, and atmosphere was stunning and we couldn't believe our eyes. Later in 2005 things has changed. They redesigned almost all old levels. Some of them became smaller, simpler (still nice, but different), and some levels were removed. After the release in 2007 we played the game a lot, and quickly noticed that some areas are missing. We opened forums, and talked countless nights about those for almost a year. Nowdays we could say, we have a full vision about GSC's old levels, due to the collected materials, videos and forgotten screenshots. We decided to remake those stunning areas, maybe they won't be the same, but we will try everything to make them look really nice, as we always wanted to see them. In early 2009, GSC released a build from 2004, which contained many old materials. We used some of the sdk objects for the level remakes, but adjusted (and bugfixed) them for our liking, also we didn't throw out our own levels. So expect to see our own Darkscape, Dead City, Rostok Factory and some more in Lost Alpha



For Source, Download and more :
*www.moddb.com/mods/lost-alpha

Here's couple of my own screenshots  56k warning 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qJ8zIjY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pG3kHBc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fC6cRqY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kNdXaM3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/daHb9dS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Ju2B5w3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FdvUPus.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ugtd4j6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uXuwsE7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KYj3slB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KTvWGBT.jpg



Have fun playing this wonderful game.


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the screenies 
I'll be ready by this weekend
I've read that Dezoave and team did so much with that old xray engine. Hats off to them

- - - Updated - - -

Also.. I read maxing out textures and AF will make CTDs happen a more frequently no matter how much RAM and VRAM one have.
So playing at 75% of textures and 50% AF is recommended as of now.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2014)

Getting into STALKER is difficult but once you are in, the zone sucks you in. Damn, only play 1 game at a time. DS 2 for now though already installed lost alpha and played few minutes too.


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2014)

Have any of you guys completed the original STALKER? It's campaign is so long that I have never completed it to this day.


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2014)

It get's so much better when you near the center of the zone and the weapons get amazing too. Why did you stop ?


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2014)

Faun said:


> Getting into STALKER is difficult but once you are in, the zone sucks you in. Damn, only play 1 game at a time. DS 2 for now though already installed lost alpha and played few minutes too.



Play only after you finish DS2. Dont mix 2 good games simultaneously

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Have any of you guys completed the original STALKER? It's campaign is so long that I have never completed it to this day.



Yea... 1 time vanilla version and 2 times modded


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2014)

completed all three and got true ending of the SoC on the first playgrough.

Played it again with some gfx enhacer mod just to see how good it can look but anyway got an urge to complete it. Finally got I want to be rich ending 

With lost alpha this is my 3rd playthrough of the original game.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2014)

Wow looks amazing. STALKER here I come again.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Also.. I read maxing out textures and AF will make CTDs happen a more frequently no matter how much RAM and VRAM one have.
> So playing at 75% of textures and 50% AF is recommended as of now.



So far I've faced no such CTDs and Texture and Af is set to the max value.


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2014)

topgear said:


> So far I've faced no such CTDs and Texture and Af is set to the max value.



Which resolution? And how much have you progressed in story so far?\
Those CTDs occur after you reach Bar.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyways I'll finish the downloading and patching by today
Will start my screen shot train from tomorrow.

- - - Updated - - -

First official patch


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2014)

*s15.postimg.org/le6zs5afv/ss_home_pc_05_17_14_17_40_24_la01_escape.jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2014)

Just to clarify, does this require the original STALKER to play or is this standalone?

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> *s15.postimg.org/le6zs5afv/ss_home_pc_05_17_14_17_40_24_la01_escape.jpg



What GPU do you use?


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2014)

[MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION]
Its a standalone game
free to play, doesnt require original game

GPU used R7 265


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 17, 2014)

idk w hy i dnt like stalker series i downloaded complete trilogy strarted with shadow of chernobyl and ya left the game............


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> idk w hy i dnt like stalker series i downloaded complete trilogy strarted with shadow of chernobyl and ya left the game............



It takes time to get good gear. Before that one can get mildly frustrated. So yeah, play it for first 2-3 hours to see the potential.


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2014)

After playing for 2-3 hours, here's what I felt (still in Cordon)

Plus
Great visuals
Some new spots 
Some places are changed (can be good or bad)
Added factors like hunger, thirst, rest
More realistic approach when it comes to equip artifacts/ammos/guns. We have to equip ammo on belt and 1 slot is equipped when 1 box of ammo is equipped (for eg 20 ammo box for Pistol even though gun magazine is 8)


Minus
Voice overs are so un-Stalker like (but it was done with the help of community anyways)
Since mission script is somewhat changed, an old stalker fan may find it on wrong side


----------



## somebodysme (May 19, 2014)

Big fan of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series, I played it(SOC & CS) like crazy when was in college on my nVidia 8500GT 512mb.
Had to play Clear Sky 3 or 4 time because of the bugs. Miss those old good days, dark forest, blood suckers and the howling of the wildlings all day n night. COP felt a bit short but also enjoyed it. 

Just few question about this mod, 
What does Lost Alpha do, does it add a complete new story?
Do we get to play a new character this time (Monolith/ Mercenary/ Military) or any other faction?
How big is the campaign is?


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2014)

somebodysme said:


> Big fan of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series, I played it(SOC & CS) like crazy when was in college on my nVidia 8500GT 512mb.
> Had to play Clear Sky 3 or 4 time because of the bugs. Miss those old good days, dark forest, blood suckers and the howling of the wildlings all day n night. COP felt a bit short but also enjoyed it.
> 
> Just few question about this mod,
> ...



Story is bit changed and I dont know what the ending is about (actually I didnt search for it coz I want it to be remain unknown to me). We still are Marked One. Campaign is bigger than all 3 games combined (if you include side quests as well).
Scenery is changed, new maps added, new places added in old maps, new monsters, artifacts, much more......

- - - Updated - - -

Also.. since its a stand alone game you dont need the vanilla game.

PS: The game is 95% finished but there are still lil bugs here and there which are being sorted out. Official patch 1 was already released a week back and Patch #2 is gonna released tomorrow as per the posts by Dezowave on Moddb


----------



## somebodysme (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info Piyush


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2014)

Everything is on the pro side on the game except few annoyning bugs which is going to be sorted soon. On a side note finding the Bar inside of the great metal factory was a great PITA and unlike other guys most of the time I'm getting only cloudy environment which is making the gameplay more difficult.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 20, 2014)

Is this better than Call of Prypat ?


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2014)

topgear said:


> Everything is on the pro side on the game except few annoyning bugs which is going to be sorted soon. On a side note finding the Bar inside of the great metal factory was a great PITA and unlike other guys most of the time I'm getting only cloudy environment which is making the gameplay more difficult.


Oh.. so Bar is in that map.. I was just wondering about the Bar and its location.


mikael_schiffer said:


> Is this better than Call of Prypat ?


Just started this one so cant compare these 2. But since this one is based on Shadows of Chernobyl map, I'm sure it will be much better than CoP.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2014)

So far the game is feeling a lot better than than the original SoC and yeah, got to get my first vehicle ride in stalker 

BTW, I'm not able to get a hold of the safe unlock mechanism as it's very badly designed or I'm the only one ?


----------



## Piyush (May 23, 2014)

^^ Currently paused the game because the 2nd patch will require new game


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2014)

learned safe unlocking a bit but then again the above is not a great news for me  as now I'm stuck in lab x18. Gee ! can't figure out where to look for doc 1 ...


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2014)

I.m too just roaming here and there, not going for story because of that 2nd patch save issue


----------



## Piyush (May 26, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/UVA4kMH.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/HkC6mje.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/ST0CFU1.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/aOaIu5g.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/EvthDDO.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/rhMv4bc.jpg?1


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

any news on the patch update 2 ?

BTW,



Spoiler



got the docs for the bandits from lab x18 but still they want some info from admin pc and also I had the main quest of retrieving some info and docs from there but none of the computers are accessible and  there's no body I can find with a PDA ? Is here anyone playing this ? Is this is a bug I'm facing ? The game is becoming completely frustrated.


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2014)

Patch 2 still in progress. They are releasing patch changes but I think the patch itself will come out in a week...

And yea... there are some quest breaking bugs in middle-late story, I'll suggest you to wait and play some other game meanwhile  or just do some scavenging / side quests.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 11, 2014)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Lost Alpha v1.3002 Patch download - Mod DB


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2014)

Holysh1t it looks awesome man.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Holysh1t it looks awesome man.



share some screenies on your cyclone !!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> share some screenies on your cyclone !!!



Need to install that....I saw your screenies and commented.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2014)

ok


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2014)

More LA screenies
*i.imgur.com/OyZFyto.jpg?1?3232

*i.imgur.com/Vkf9gSW.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/RdhRaHo.jpg?1


----------



## Piyush (Jul 21, 2014)

Finished Agroprom Instt. 

*i.imgur.com/XVm4aFM.jpg?1

Stuck on a side quest of which no one on internet is able to find a way through (post 2nd patch)


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2014)

even I'm stuck on lab x16 or some sort of thing like that. Have not played the game for a long time and even when I fetched the docs for the ghouls they are still demanding for more. The prob is the stupid bugs making the game so annoying and unplayable which is lot more worse than the STALKER SoC unpatched version. Yes, I've finished SoC without even applying a single patch.

Now coming back to this one is there any new patch released by the devs ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2014)

topgear said:


> even I'm stuck on lab x16 or some sort of thing like that. Have not played the game for a long time and even when I fetched the docs for the ghouls they are still demanding for more. The prob is the stupid bugs making the game so annoying and unplayable which is lot more worse than the STALKER SoC unpatched version. Yes, I've finished SoC without even applying a single patch.
> 
> Now coming back to this one is there any new patch released by the devs ?


2nd patch released. I tagged you like a week back. Check page 1.


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2014)

did not notice it ... I'll try to get it asap. BTW, thanks.


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Jul 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION]
> Its a standalone game
> free to play, doesnt require original game
> 
> GPU used R7 265



I can not install this game. I tried from Digit skoar dvd. may u help to install it?
After xtracting the zip file twice I failed.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2014)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> I can not install this game. I tried from Digit skoar dvd. may u help to install it?
> After xtracting the zip file twice I failed.



I installed it via free to play torrent version, so no idea why your copy isnt working. There are few guys I think who also have this issue of Skoar with Lost Alpha in it. I think [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] had one. You should try asking him


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I installed it via free to play torrent version, so no idea why your copy isnt working. There are few guys I think who also have this issue of Skoar with Lost Alpha in it. I think [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] had one. You should try asking him



Yeah I do have it but haven't installed or tried to install it. If required then I'll install and tell you the procedure.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I do have it but haven't installed or tried to install it. If required then I'll install and tell you the procedure.



Yep, tell that guy the procedure via PM if needed. Thanks.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yep, tell that guy the procedure via PM if needed. Thanks.



OK will do it today and post the instructions here. 
  [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]
Are you on Latest patch ??

- - - Updated - - -



Subhankar Mondal said:


> I can not install this game. I tried from Digit skoar dvd. may u help to install it?
> After xtracting the zip file twice I failed.



Yea the Files are broken. I confirm this. You need to download the game again.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] Yeah. I recently updated it to patch v2.


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Jul 29, 2014)

Yea the Files are broken. I confirm this. You need to download the game again. [/QUOTE]
Link plz.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> OK will do it today and post the instructions here.
> @Piyush
> Are you on Latest patch ??
> 
> ...





link please


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2014)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> link please


Just google this: Moddb Lost Alpha


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2014)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> Link plz.



As you already have 2 rar files from DVD so you just download the rest
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - LOST ALPHA v1.3000 - Part 3 download - Mod DB
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - LOST ALPHA v1.3000 - Part 4 download - Mod DB
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Lost Alpha v1.3002 Patch download - Mod DB


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yea the Files are broken. I confirm this. You need to download the game again.


lol man its perfectly fine but you need both the dvds for the game to work properly , i confirm it, its flawless if u follow the instructions mentioned in DVD.........


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2014)

Just a side note, patch 2 have made the game even more fluid. Also, no more crashes. I played the game 4 hrs straight yesterday evening without a single bug /glitch/ crash.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> lol man its perfectly fine but you need both the dvds for the game to work properly , i confirm it, its flawless if u follow the instructions mentioned in DVD.........



There were only 2 files in the DVD. I mean the rar files. Where are the rest ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> There were only 2 files in the DVD. I mean the rar files. Where are the rest ??



there are two dvds both have the game.........


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> there are two dvds both have the game.........



You mean the installation files are divided among both DVDs? If so, no wonder that guy got issue while running game.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 30, 2014)

Piyush said:


> You mean the installation files are divided among both DVDs? If so, no wonder that guy got issue while running game.



ya installation is big and can't be put into a single DVD.............


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> there are two dvds both have the game.........





Piyush said:


> You mean the installation files are divided among both DVDs? If so, no wonder that guy got issue while running game.



Fckin *******s. Can't they put all the files in single DVD. Just saw that remaining 2 files are in other DVD. I mean who does that.....one file here and others there.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Fckin *******s. Can't they put all the files in single DVD. Just saw that remaining 2 files are in other DVD. I mean who does that.....one file here and others there.


dude instructions are written in both the dvds how to install game............


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dude instructions are written in both the dvds how to install game............



Yeah but seriously, who reads that. When I see rar file then I know that I just have to extract and then install. Can't they simply put the gaming contents on a single DVD instead of giving $hitty movies and games.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Yeah but seriously, who reads that. When I see rar file then I know that I just have to extract and then install. Can't they simply put the gaming contents on a single DVD instead of giving $hitty movies and games.



Be glad that you dont have to download those 6 GBs


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 30, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Be glad that you dont have to download those 6 GBs



tats why i went to my college library on holidays to get the dvd from them.................


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Be glad that you dont have to download those 6 GBs



Yeah thats why I haven't send a rage letter to them.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2014)

Hahah.
Anyways, will add a couple of night screenshots tomorrow. They look awesome, I assure you


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2014)

Some more... 
It looks like the concrete structure during night doesnt look that good as compared to trees/sky/grass

Night time with night vision ON

*i.imgur.com/Ue2yudj.jpg?1

with night vision OFF

*i.imgur.com/VhdeaKd.jpg?1

Shadow 

*i.imgur.com/9Rgoyc6.jpg?1


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 1, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION], how is the gameplay of Stalker LA? Can you give a brief outline? The SS look nice, makes me wanna play this game.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION], how is the gameplay of Stalker LA? Can you give a brief outline? The SS look nice, makes me wanna play this game.



Well if you havent played any of the game of this series:

You are a victim of amnesia after a certain accident. The rest is all a beautiful filler which you design on your own. Environment, background music, creepy surprises, play-in-your-own-pace storyline... all top class (if you have patience)

If you have played any of the game from this series:
Well, I half of the times play this game and not Dota even if ifs weekend. This much this game is awesome.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 1, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Well if you havent played any of the game of this series:
> 
> You are a victim of amnesia after a certain accident. The rest is all a beautiful filler which you design on your own. Environment, background music, creepy surprises, play-in-your-own-pace storyline... all top class (if you have patience)
> 
> ...



too tough to survive......if you dnt know the game mechanics............

- - - Updated - - -

bleeding damage, radiation damage........... wth....................


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> too tough to survive......if you dnt know the game mechanics............
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> bleeding damage, radiation damage........... wth....................



If you find this hard, you can never play DayZ in your life,


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2014)

LA 3rd patch released
New game needed again


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2014)

Piyush said:


> LA 3rd patch released
> New game needed again



When is development is ending for this Mod. I'll start after that.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> When is development is ending for this Mod. I'll start after that.


Well since the game feels still fresh, I dont mind a new game. But, I do have lil time these days to play games, so its a  bit annoying too


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Well since the game feels still fresh, I dont mind a new game. But, I do have lil time these days to play games, so its a  bit annoying too



So many games in my backlog. Last thing I want is a game which requires me to start a new game everytime a patch is released.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/NLnNJ63.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/R7nZK22.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/OJNYIxY.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/HhdK1KH.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/J7oM5Vw.jpg?1


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2014)

Survarium keys being given away.

Survarium Closed Beta Giveaway Promo Codes


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2015)

Started this again from where I left.

Since previously, new game was needed every time a big patch was released, I wasnt able to go deep into storyline. But now that its almost 8 months since a patch came out, I thought it was fine to continue. 

Game is actually different when it comes to laying out the mission path but not the mission goal itself. Maps are altered. And it actually adds new feeling to the game. Now the important thing. I have played StalkerSoup as well and I can say once we get a certain device to transmute items into new powerful artifacts, the game feels very much easy (I reached almost Radar area). And money isnt issue at all too in that one. But it isnt the same in Lost Alpha. I have completed the Dark valley lab X18 quest and Im still trying to just barely survive in each main quest since I have that normal Stalker Suit the one which Barkeep in Bar/ Rostock gives us) and Obokan with Silencer attachment only. I am not able to find any artifacts to increase weight cap as well. 

Talking about X18, the goal is still the same, as to fetch some documents, but the lab itself is altered. I ran out of ammos inside it, thanks to a certain faction base above the lab itself. In the lab, I had to kill 2 burers with knife since I had no ammo left  

But there is one thing which bores me out. Certain main quests are "go talk to X and return to me to deliver msg". They should have done something about it. NPCs are using PDA to talk so it should have been implemented. Walking all the way to a certain guy crossing 3-4 maps is annoying sometimes, esp when the A-Life is scarce (bcoz we killed some of the spawns first time we clashed). 

So there was a guy who suggested me SLAM pack for this. Its a certain bug fixing cum new features adding patch. This one adds more A-life, add guides (like they were in Call of Pripyat). I didnt try the texture pack since its size were big and I was satisfied with visuals anyways. 

And yea, the main menu music added by this pack is awesome.  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION], check it once Lost Alpha Slam pack music

- - - Updated - - -

From my last session
*i.imgur.com/jXwZclJ.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/QUyKHHB.jpg?1


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2015)

Why dont the STALKER:Last Alpha coders create an entirely new game like STALKER... Maybe even via crowd funding


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2015)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]
I have that track. Started playing Lost Alpha earlier. Will resume soon.


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks   [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] for the detailed info. I'll start the game all over again. Last time my visit to lab x18 was messy due to loads of bug. Anyway, this time with the right patches I may be able to play this game good.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]
> I have that track. Started playing Lost Alpha earlier. Will resume soon.


It says its "final theme" of Metro 2033. Noticed it today.


topgear said:


> Thanks   [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] for the detailed info. I'll start the game all over again. Last time my visit to lab x18 was messy due to loads of bug. Anyway, this time with the right patches I may be able to play this game good.



Btw, I personally dont use vehicles in this one since its hard to maneuver on certain terrains. So walking is the only option. But some quests are like Go to map A to fetch item X and in order to do so we have to cross 3-4 maps. So it becomes tiring and dull if there are no quests in between the journey.

In order to fix that, there is a little addon for guides additions, just like from Pripyat. Play normally for a while, if you think its tiring as well, you can check *this* then.


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2015)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 30, 2015)

Reached Chernobyl.

Now, this particular city is not like it was in SoC. The city is surrounded by Pripyat, Reactors, Radar, Army Warehouse and a lab. I think this way it was meant to be because the reactors were actually far from the city chernobyl, more like the outskirt area.

After playing up till this point of game, I can say that what the game lacks is side quests. There are very few, actually only those of Barkeep and Scientist. But the main story is so much changed. 



Spoiler



Im yet to meet the Guide. But I have actually met one of those Fang /Ghost in person. And Doctor is helping here and there.



Even after having the story bit changed, I am actually liking the alteration to the plot. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2016)

How is Alpha compared to original ? 
I heard that some maps are not included in Alpha


----------



## Piyush (Mar 29, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> How is Alpha compared to original ?
> I heard that some maps are not included in Alpha


Played it 2 years back. Dont remember much but regarding maps, there are all maps from the triology plus some more. I must have written some  small review about the game in this thread somewhere but you have to search it on your own, Im lazy


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Played it 2 years back. Dont remember much but regarding maps, there are all maps from the triology plus some more. I must have written some  small review about the game in this thread somewhere but you have to search it on your own, Im lazy



My only concern is that if I play lost alpha i will not loose the fun of original game.


----------

